# Moving/marriage/visa questions



## Aratal (Jul 4, 2012)

I am an American currently on the tail end of my 3 month tourist visa here in Tuscany. My Italian fiancée of two years has encouraged me to make a permanent move here. A few things stand in my way:

1: I would be living in a relatively small town with little to no job opportunities available. This makes getting a work visa very difficult.

2: I don't have the funds to continually go back and forth between the States and Italy. We have been talking of marriage, but the requirements seem to show that I would need to:
-Go back to the States
-Go to the consulate and get a Nulla Osta and an Atto Notorio
-Get a copy of my birth certificate and translate it into Italian
-Go back to Italy and get married
-As for my visa...?

A few more things need to happen, but my main concern is saving money going back and forth as I have limited savings and am currently unemployed. I'm wondering if any expats here have gone through this experience, and what exactly needed to happen? Do I need to get a different visa when I'm back in the States for a future marriage? I know there is a visa for alien spouses, but wouldn't we already need to be married for that to apply?

Thanks for your help!
-LT in Livorno Toscana


----------



## jazzmin (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes. The same thing is happening to' me too. I have 2 months permit left for my stay in europe. And my fiancee and i are getting married. But, before getting married i will have 1 month to prepare for the required paperwork ( have all my letters notorized by embassy before sending to my homecountry, wait for my representative to send me my status declaration from ministry of marriage, and to be certified by the foreign ministry department. ) on top of that, I just got my decree nisi recently. To my surprise, italian law states newly divorcee have to' wait for 300days to' remarry or waive letter stating i am Not pregnant. Bla Bla Bla. In your case, how much longer can you stay in italy? If you can get your paperwork done asap, then you won't have to go back to the states. But be quick!


----------



## jazzmin (Jun 21, 2012)

Please contact your Embassy as well)


----------



## Aratal (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions!

I'll try to get in contact with the embassy. I had a bad run-in with the consulate before I left the States because I didn't realize my tourist visa didn't allow me to get a permesso di soggiorno. The lady thought I was trying to live in Italy illegally, but it was really the opposite - I was asking what exactly needed to happen for me to stay there legally.

Anyways, I leave July 30th. I brought my birth certificate with me just in case, and it seems like I did the right thing. I'm a little worried about getting the atto notorio in time though.


----------



## jazzmin (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, i think you can Get your atto notorio on the same day. Its a letter you write declaring your marital status And intention to marry, then, Get the embassy in italy to certify(signature And stamp) your letter is true. I have done my letter that has yet to' be' certified by Embassy next week. For My country, in order to extract my marital status certificate ( nulla osta), My representative have to' provide them my atto notorio/ statutory declaration. That means, i have to mail my notorized statutory declaration / atto notorio to my country once done! Then, my representative(my own sister) will proceed with the paper work in my country once she has received my document. Are you going back to' The states end of july? And how long have you been here? If its possible, you can go to Istanbul to' get fresh stamp, and Return Italy, And finish your marriage paperwork here then get married.


----------

